# Berlin strings articulation test- simple- Staffpad



## OleJoergensen

It will be great if you like to share some short demoes of Berlin strings here.
Maybe more examples of single expressions/ technichs than compositions.


----------



## rudi

Thanks for that Ole - nice overview of all the articulations.
Great tone!


----------



## jonathanparham

I was wondering if someone was going to do this lol. I already own it and love it. Thanks. I got ambiance one and was playing around and was wondering if I should post those sounds.


----------



## OleJoergensen

jonathanparham said:


> I was wondering if someone was going to do this lol. I already own it and love it. Thanks. I got ambiance one and was playing around and was wondering if I should post those sounds.


There is still room for more demoes


----------



## OleJoergensen

An add to the Berlin Staffpad series.

Berlin percussion test.
3. short movements for percussion: A march, The gentle, Thunderstorm.
(The entire library is not in use here).


----------



## OleJoergensen

I think there is a lot of good in this library. But it needs an update. For some instruments it seems some layer are missing. A snare drum without grace notes..... 🧐. It must also be more tight, please!


----------



## Gene Pool

Thanks for doing this.

Does Staffpad enable the user to fix the intonation problems?


----------



## OleJoergensen

Gene Pool said:


> Thanks for doing this.
> 
> Does Staffpad enable the user to fix the intonation problems?


No, there is no function for that but maybe in the future.... the fast legato samples for 2nd violin which is out of tune must be fixed in a library update.


----------



## OleJoergensen

I made a short test to add to the Berlin strings test. Here it is only short articulation. I use an “arco” note after each example as to “reset”. 
Where you hear legato played is because the articulation does not exist.....yet


----------



## OleJoergensen

Staffpad snaredrum vs. Berlin snaredrum- test.


Staffpad snaredrum is more close and dry, so I added 30% reverb. Berlin snaredrum is more distant and wet so I added 10% reverb.
At the moment I think Staffpad snaredrum is more expressive. I like the sound of Berlin snaredrum more but it need some bug fixing......but Im sure it will Come .


----------



## OleJoergensen




----------



## dcoscina

OleJoergensen said:


>



I kinda prefer the core library because the Berlin one is very percussive- a lot of attack and reflection in the reverb or hall. There is more pure tone to the factory one.


----------



## wcreed51

It would be nice to hear the Berlin with the soft mallets too...


----------



## OleJoergensen




----------



## delphina

[QUOTE = "OleJoergensen, message: 4584461, membre: 11308"]
Ce sera génial si vous aimez partager quelques courtes démos de chaînes de Berlin ici.
Peut-être plus d'exemples d'expressions / techniques uniques que de compositions.

[MEDIA = youtube] GRyW69Yi_M4 [/ MEDIA]

[MEDIA = youtube] 34vRBKRyaEU [/ MEDIA]

[MEDIA = youtube] Iv3iohT07Ug [/ MEDIA]

[MEDIA = youtube] qu96a66EcrY [/ MEDIA]

[MEDIA = youtube] aRs9Pj5Xz8Q [/ MEDIA]
[/CITATION]
Thank's for all of those video it is really helpfull. What about sul tasto and sul ponticello?


----------



## delphina

[QUOTE = "OleJoergensen, message: 4584461, membre: 11308"]
Ce sera génial si vous aimez partager quelques courtes démos de chaînes de Berlin ici.
Peut-être plus d'exemples d'expressions / techniques uniques que de compositions.

[MEDIA = youtube] GRyW69Yi_M4 [/ MEDIA]

[MEDIA = youtube] 34vRBKRyaEU [/ MEDIA]

[MEDIA = youtube] Iv3iohT07Ug [/ MEDIA]

[MEDIA = youtube] qu96a66EcrY [/ MEDIA]

[MEDIA = youtube] aRs9Pj5Xz8Q [/ MEDIA]
[/CITATION]
[QUOTE = "OleJoergensen, message: 4585640, membre: 11308"]
J'ai fait un petit test à ajouter au test des cordes de Berlin. Ici, ce n'est qu'une courte articulation. J'utilise une note «arco» après chaque exemple pour «réinitialiser».
Là où vous entendez le legato joué, c'est parce que l'articulation n'existe pas ..... encore 
[MEDIA = youtube] bAq9tTLWcHI [/ MEDIA]
[/CITATION]
Merci pour toutes ces vidéos, c'est vraiment utile. Qu'en est-il du sul Tasto et du sul Ponticello?


----------



## OleJoergensen

delphina said:


> [QUOTE = "OleJoergensen, message: 4584461, membre: 11308"]
> Ce sera génial si vous aimez partager quelques courtes démos de chaînes de Berlin ici.
> Peut-être plus d'exemples d'expressions / techniques uniques que de compositions.
> 
> [MEDIA = youtube] GRyW69Yi_M4 [/ MEDIA]
> 
> [MEDIA = youtube] 34vRBKRyaEU [/ MEDIA]
> 
> [MEDIA = youtube] Iv3iohT07Ug [/ MEDIA]
> 
> [MEDIA = youtube] qu96a66EcrY [/ MEDIA]
> 
> [MEDIA = youtube] aRs9Pj5Xz8Q [/ MEDIA]
> [/CITATION]
> Thank's for all of those video it is really helpfull. What about sul tasto and sul ponticello?


I have not tested those, even not thought about it...


----------



## Gene Pool

Ole, in the second video, Violins 2, at 00:28, the articulations marked staccato-tenuto, there seems to be something odd going on with those, like it's playing the onset from a bit later in the sample than its actual beginning; it's especially noticeable on the B4. It didn't happen on the same arts with the Violins 1. Do you have any insight on this?

And thanks again for doing this by the way. It's incredibly helpful.


----------



## OleJoergensen

Hello Gene.
Im not sure what you mean? The B is louder, for some reason, I dont know why. The detache 2nd violin does not sounds as good as 1st violin. If it is because of the amount of players or programming, I dont know.


----------



## OleJoergensen

delphina said:


> [QUOTE = "OleJoergensen, message: 4584461, membre: 11308"]
> Ce sera génial si vous aimez partager quelques courtes démos de chaînes de Berlin ici.
> Peut-être plus d'exemples d'expressions / techniques uniques que de compositions.
> 
> [MEDIA = youtube] GRyW69Yi_M4 [/ MEDIA]
> 
> [MEDIA = youtube] 34vRBKRyaEU [/ MEDIA]
> 
> [MEDIA = youtube] Iv3iohT07Ug [/ MEDIA]
> 
> [MEDIA = youtube] qu96a66EcrY [/ MEDIA]
> 
> [MEDIA = youtube] aRs9Pj5Xz8Q [/ MEDIA]
> [/CITATION]
> [QUOTE = "OleJoergensen, message: 4585640, membre: 11308"]
> J'ai fait un petit test à ajouter au test des cordes de Berlin. Ici, ce n'est qu'une courte articulation. J'utilise une note «arco» après chaque exemple pour «réinitialiser».
> Là où vous entendez le legato joué, c'est parce que l'articulation n'existe pas ..... encore
> [MEDIA = youtube] bAq9tTLWcHI [/ MEDIA]
> [/CITATION]
> Merci pour toutes ces vidéos, c'est vraiment utile. Qu'en est-il du sul Tasto et du sul Ponticello?


I just checked it out, I dont think there is sul tasto and ponticello. If I remember right, it is an expansion pack of the original Berlin string series.


----------

